# Sanyo plv-z1 moved colors



## carval444 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello,

I bought yesterday a sanyo plv-z1 projector in a secondhand store.
Now I see that the colors are out of position.
What I mean by this is that it looks like all the red is moved up by a pixel or two as well as green but moved down by two.

picture: 1) go to imgur
2) add /H4urYOI at the end

I hope the solution is not expensive 

thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are adjustments in the user service menu in that projector that will adjust the pixil shift but it's been years since I've had the Z2 that I had. There should be instructions here: http://www.manualslib.com/manual/682648/Sanyo-Plv-Z1.html


----------

